# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Bee Health Awareness Days - Kelso 18 May 2019 and Dunblane 1 June 2019

## gavin

*THE BEE HEALTH IMPROVEMENT PARTNERSHIP 
*
*(BHIP)
*
*invite beekeepers to a
*
*BEE HEALTH AWARENESS DAY
*
*on Saturday 18th May 2019, 9.30am – 4.30pm at Kelso High School, Angraflat Road, Kelso, TD5 7NL 
*_
or

_*on Saturday 1 June 2019,* *9.30am – 4.30pm at** Dunblane Cathedral Halls, The Cross, Dunblane FK15 0AQ.*

A full day of lectures and practical sessions covering: American foulbrood (AFB), European foulbrood (EFB) as well as Varroa and other bee diseases, apiary hygiene, a shook swarm demonstration and integrated pest control. The main aim of the day is to raise awareness amongst beekeepers about the importance of honey bee health and to demonstrate techniques and best practice. The cost is £25 per attendee which includes refreshments, lunch and all course materials.  Payment can be made preferably by cheque but may be made by BACS.  Spaces are limited so early booking is advised.*

To book your place please complete the attached form and return it to:*Jackie Quigley, P Spur, Saughton House, Broomhouse Drive, Edinburgh EH11 3XD or email Jackie.Quigley@gov.scot
*
Kelso booking form.
Dunblane booking form.

*Please note payment is non-refundable if you do not attend.  If there are insufficient numbers registered by 18 April 2019, the event will be cancelled and you will be refunded in full. *You are also required to be a registered beekeeper on BeeBase before your application will be accepted. * https://secure.fera.defra.gov.uk/bee.../register.cfm?_

- With special thanks to Border Beekeepers Association for the Kelso day and the Dunblane and Stirling Beekeepers Association for the Dunblane day –_

----------

